# t3 from Ag-guys



## jakeluvspunk (Jan 24, 2006)

Just wondering if the liquid T3 from AG-guys is as effective?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 24, 2006)

Of course it is. That's why I/M has them as one of there sponsers.


----------



## hr_puffen_stuff (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, I have used it and it is a great product.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2006)

it's made from top notch powder.


----------



## jakeluvspunk (Jan 25, 2006)

How much weight have you seen anyone lose taking t3?


----------



## ag-guys (Jan 26, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> it's made from top notch powder.



thank you sir 

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## ZECH (Jan 26, 2006)

ag-guys said:
			
		

> thank you sir
> 
> AG
> www.ag-guys.com


Just telling the truth!


----------



## Nachez (Jan 26, 2006)

whats it exactly do to ur thyroid?
and how much fat can u loose?

or would taking injections IM of HGH be more effective?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 26, 2006)

Mix t3 with clenbuterol. Alternate 2 weeks on clen 2 weeks on ephedrine, 2 on celn, 2 on ephedrine.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 27, 2006)

Once again, New In The Game gives bad advice. Please don't speak about things you don't about. Your avatar looks like what your toilet sees just before you puke.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 27, 2006)

T3 taken without gear IMO, is going to do nothing but eat more muscle than fat.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 27, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> T3 taken without gear IMO, is going to do nothing but eat more muscle than fat.




So In ur opinion....when I start my next cycle....given a clean diet...and I take t3 and clen...I can get shredded in that 10 week span??  (I'm around 15% BF right now @ 205 naked)

For one lookin to get ripped before summer this is the way to go??


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 27, 2006)

i have used t3, and clen together when i was 14. i know dumb. did it for 8 weeks to get ready for wrestling. my coach gave me it. To get in a lower weight class. I  dont regret it, but do not condone it.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 28, 2006)

If your coach gave you that for 8 weeks he is an idiot!


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 28, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Mix t3 with clenbuterol.


mindless post, don't you sometimes think how many people read these threads, many of which rely on the advice we give out to plan their stacks and cycles, telling people to mix t3 with clen is just mindless and totally unnecessary (the thread is about t3, why even bring clen into it!), please think about the impact of what you are posting in future before you click that little 'submit reply' button


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 28, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> I  dont regret it, but do not condone it.


well you could have fooled me, i just read a post by you in this thread recommending someone to run t3, clen and eph!


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 28, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Your avatar looks like what your toilet sees just before you puke.


that one had me in stiches!


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 28, 2006)

Well I mean it obviously works. And why is mixing those so bad. alternate between clen and ehedrine. this way you will not get some of the lethargy. like when going off clen, do ephedrine, and caffeine stack. I mean to alternate because instead of 2weeks on 2 off for clen, 2on clen, 2 on ephed, and so on....


----------



## killer4life (Jan 28, 2006)

well from what i been reading t3 and clen is  a really strong cutting cycle which should not be done unless ur   on Anabolic S. if your not careful the t3 can really mess u up ur tyroid. Than u will have to take  t3 or something similar for life.


----------

